
DevShore: Match-making vetted software outsourcing companies for your business - edolopez
http://devshore.co/
======
edolopez
Last quarter our team was committed to building DevShore: a different tool
allowing small and medium-sized businesses in the US to connect with qualified
software companies (or partners as we use to call them) all over the world,
and reduce all frictions in terms of efforts, risks and time invested in a
successful software outsourcing relationship.

If you want to reduce almost 30% in your time/cost investments finding and
working with the right software partners, start using our FREE service to
matching your business with vetted software partners and companies that will
align with your immediate objectives and expected outcomes. Depending on the
information you share and the ideal type of engagement, we will offer the best
choices from all over the world.

------
TomMarius
Is there a way for new partners to join?

